# [SOLVED] Kernel option CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY removed?

## Ridrok

Hello,

I use a Gentoo x86 router, I was with kernel 3.12.20 and squid 3.3.13 and updated.

I am now with kernel 3.14.16 and had to unmask squid 3.4.7 in order to have ipv4 fall-back when ipv6 does not reply.

My problem is that squid ask for kernel option CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY and I can't find it in .config file of the kernel.

Spent lot of time googleling without any clue, all posts I found had the option CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY either commented either set, but it's missing in 3.14.16 kernel. If I add it manually it's removed by make.

I really need help, thank you.

Regards,

RidrokLast edited by Ridrok on Sun Aug 31, 2014 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Never edit a .config file by hand.  Some options depend on others, but hand editing does not handle dependencies.

Option NETFILTER_TPROXY was removed in netfilter: tproxy: remove nf_tproxy_core, keep tw sk assigned to skb (v3.11-rc1-221-gfd158d7).

Squid may ask for this feature, but do you actually use it?  If not, just ignore the request.

----------

## Ridrok

Yes, I use it for transparent proxy.

I have socket match, TPROXY target and policy routing all set already. Will test if squid works.

edit: 1st test show Squid works fine and TPROXY works. So squid warning can be ignored.

Thank you.

Ridrok

----------

